# Hot night Aug 4



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Me and Bandit broke down and bought some goldfish. An early fish ate a bluegill.

Bandit couldn't get any rest. Had a turtle tear up a bait for 1 1/2 hrs then a channel cat.

Later got a 34.74 pound flathead then another one 29.59 at daybreak.










Hopefully hurricane rains will turn lakes over and pull shad out of bays causing the bigger fish to hunt.

Water was 83 and air temp was 85 at midnight.

Catchabiggun,
Ribby


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great night Robby and really nice fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice shovels.


----------

